# Radial Filter does not show up in Photoshop



## Lynni (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.  I use a radial filter in LR5 and then say edit in Photoshop...when the images shows up in Photoshop CS6 it does not have the radial filter on the image anymore...Please help!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Have you updated your Photoshop CS6 with the ACR 8.1 plug-in? That's needed so that it will recognise the new LR5 tools such as the radial filter.


----------



## Lynni (Jul 2, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you updated your Photoshop CS6 with the ACR 8.1 plug-in? That's needed so that it will recognise the new LR5 tools such as the radial filter.



Thank you Jim...much appreciated


----------



## Lynni (Jul 2, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you updated your Photoshop CS6 with the ACR 8.1 plug-in? That's needed so that it will recognise the new LR5 tools such as the radial filter.


 Updated to ACR 8.1 and everything is working fine now...so thankful for joining this forum. Thanks again


----------

